# 6 weeks pregnant and shoulder pain? ectopic??



## xxbeckyxx

Hi I'm now 6 weeks pregnant and for the last 3 weeks iv been getting shoulder pain only on left side, it feels like its in the muscle under the shoulder blade.

Could it be due to bleeding from my tube? Its not excrutiating just feels like a knot. 
Also would I be possible to bleed from a tube for 3 weeks and not pass any blood or pass out? I've not bled at all since last af but have been getting period like cramps and the odd shooting pain though vagina into my abdomen. Sorry for all the questions lol have been ttc for over 2 years and this is my first bfp so am a nervous wreck!! Xx


----------



## dee11

didnt want to r&r but i would get yourself checked ou to be on the safe side gl hun


----------



## babynewbie

Get yourself to the doctors hun :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Don't think so. I had this last pregnancy and this pregnancy. And for some reason I really doubt I have an Ectopic.
Ithink it's normal.

Alot of our nerves are connected to nerves in our uterus and other things. So any pressure down there could affect a nerve in your shoulder.

Like if someone whispers in my ear it shoots a ticklish nerve down my side. :shrug: Lol. You can bring it up to your doctor, but I think you will be ok. :D

GL!


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Thanks I've read up a bit more and it says to go to drs if spotting or pain but don't have either at the minute. Fingers crossed happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## leannejkl

i had a burst ectopic in may this year and only at the last point did i get sholder pain, it was right in the tip of where sholder meets arm and felt like someone was stabbing me in there everytime i took a breath in, they told me this is when the bleeding had got worse inside, this was the only time i felf sholder pain and was rushed to surgery a few hours later so i doubt u have ectopic hun, beleive me u would know if u was bleeding inside i could not even stand up straight xx


just to add i never had any red bleeding once, just dirty brown discharge, but never red blood, x


----------



## Aimeewaymee

It's probably sciatica :) x


----------



## Nikki noo

I have done alot if reading on the Internet and I'm no doctor but it's called shoulder tip pain as the pain is right on the tip where it meets your arm. I had an achey feeling in my shoulder blade then few days later I was aching all over full of a cold! Xx


----------



## Kato2

Sorry to barge into your post but I have also had some feeling in my left shoulder.. Feels like its come out of its socket? Maybe it has? Would ectopic feel like a sharp pain or is this something I should worry about? X


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Shoulder tip pain caused by ectopic usually occurs after or as the tube bursts, from the internal haemorrhage irritating the diaphragm.

My first ectopic signs were brown discharge and left sided back pain. Shoulder tip pain is a very late sign.


----------



## jenmcn1

If it was an ectopic pregnancy, you would NOT have shoulder pain for 3 weeks. Shoulder pain (like the pp indicated) is at the very last stage, and the more critical stage when you have internal bleeding. there wouldnt be anyway for you to bleed internally for 3 weeks without severe and life threatening side effects from this. However I'm not a doctor so I would go get checked just to be on the safe side. It sounds to me like it's more a muscular problem than anything else. You may have slept on your side wierd. I also had shoulder tip pain, but nothing was wrong with me. I knew it wasn't ectopic when the pain would come and go. HUGS!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I didnt get should pain till like 3 weeks after I have been bleeding an cramping with my ectopic.


----------

